# So my hive swarmed, now what?



## MCC (May 30, 2008)

This is year 4 for this hive and I was so busy managing the other year 4 hive, that I didn't see it coming. It was the size of a large watermelon. My question is what should I be doing to manage this hive now. It happened today and someone from the local bee club came and got the swarm because I was a work. If I find swarm cells should I take them and make a nuc? Will my new queen be out and about? Should I be waiting a couple of days or go right into it. I have two deeps and 3 supers on it now. I guess I am proud of these bees, because they are healthy and I don't do one thing too them, and they were just doing the bee thing because the beekeeper wasn't paying attention to them.


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

they will manage themselves.

but

likely you will find many swarm cells if you look, and if you want to increase...you can take some of them and start some new nucs, or put some in queen castles in case the new queen in the original hive fails for some reason.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

There is a pretty good chance that they will requeened theirselves and be fine but if you want some insurance give them a frame of open brood in about 10 days. That way if the resident virgin doesn't make it back from mating they can give it another try.


----------



## TheBuzz (Feb 8, 2012)

My older hives swarmed on back to back days. Unlucky they both went into the same tree only 6' off the ground. Now I have 2 new colonies!!!


----------

